# Frame Repair (Brazing)



## Shawn (May 8, 2017)

The frame for this Western Flyer Super had some issues. Seat post tube to crank barrel joint must have cracked once. Weld repair held fine but wasn't pretty. One dent in the side of a rear tube and the kickstand mounting bolt was either grossly overtightened or someone heavy sat on and leaned the bike with the stand down. Needed to fill and smooth these areas to make it look better. Some brazing filled in the voids and some grinding and smoothing made it look presentable. A little touch up sand blasting and it was ready for color.


----------



## NoControl (Oct 27, 2017)

Shawn said:


> The frame for this Western Flyer Super had some issues. Seat post tube to crank barrel joint must have cracked once. Weld repair held fine but wasn't pretty. One dent in the side of a rear tube and the kickstand mounting bolt was either grossly overtightened or someone heavy sat on and leaned the bike with the stand down. Needed to fill and smooth these areas to make it look better. Some brazing filled in the voids and some grinding and smoothing made it look presentable. A little touch up sand blasting and it was ready for color.




That's a damn fine job, Shawn. A small O/A torch setup is in my near future, because I have a few old frames that have sloppy factory brazing. Those particular bikes will be getting a custom face-lift, not a resto. What do you use for a torch? I was thinking of getting a Victor J28.


----------

